# new immigration laws



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

Hie All 

I just read the electronic Government Gazzette signed by Naledi Pandor and the President and found that the new laws are coming into effect on 26 May 2014. 
I submitted a general work permit application yesterday (23 May 2014 ) at the Johannesburg Home Affairs offices. 
My question is will they treat my application based on the old rules or they will reject my application since the new rules are coming into effect before my work permit has been captured. 
Secondly what is currently the processing time for General work permit applications.
Any help will be much appreciated. 

Kind Regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Theoretically they will use the old rules on your application, but practically you never know. Why are you concerned - which change makes you worried?


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Theoretically they will use the old rules on your application, but practically you never know. Why are you concerned - which change makes you worried?


The new changes that im concerned is the "Certificate from the Department of Labor " . i heard the requirements to get that certificate i nearly impossible because the department of labor.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I think you will be fine on this one. The Department of Labour hasn't even formed a division to address this yet.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice have almost the same problem.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm awaiting for the DOL recommendation letter for the next step. It's been two months since I submitted the application for the letter. No update yet. Sign~ too slow~


----------



## Zozi (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Liangtroy,
did you get a DOL certificate?
I'm about to start a general work visa process and I would appreciate any learning you could share.
Thanks
Zo


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Zozi,

Unfortunately I haven't got it yet. Basiclly I prepared all the documents in China and have those with "rectified" lab notarized. I sent all the application docs to the immigration lawyer in SA. The lawyer and HR of the company I'm going to join take care of the application with the DOL.

Do prepare yourself that obtaining the DOL letter may take a loooooooong time to get. After the DOL, you need to give up to 8 weeks (that is what I was told by an officer from the SA embassy in Beijing, but who knows how long exactly will they need? ) to the embassy in your home country to process your work permit application. The whole process will probably take half year to complete, I guess, in some cases it may be longer and in some shorter. No one could tell the timeline, as it is so mysterious like the galaxy (oh, not the crappy samsung one~~~)..........

Good luck to you!


----------



## Zozi (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, shame!
Hope you'll get it soon. And hope it doesn't take 6 months.

I was wondering how did your company react to the fact that it's going to take a few months?
Do you know what are the expected costs of engaging a lawyer for the Certificate process?

Thank you very much!
Zozi


----------

